# Servicio Web

## Andres_Bustamante

Hola a todos. El problema es que tengo que hacer un Web Service basado en J2EE y el estilo JAX-RPC, y no tengo idea de donde empezar. Tengo que hacer una consulta sobre un portal, y no se que utilizar para la consulta! No importa si se va a realizar a Eclipse o NetBeans. Si puede escribirme alguien un simple ejemplo. Gracias a todos!

----------

## John R. Graham

Moved from Portage & Programming to Spanish where it will hopefully get more attention.

- John

----------

